
How to handle remote work red tape in the USA? - raasdnil
My company is expanding our 100% remote work model into the USA.<p>We currently employ dozens of developers and administration staff across Australia and New Zealand with a couple in the USA through our USA c-corp. But in the USA it seems we have to produce unique contracts &#x2F; employee handbooks et al for every city and sometimes suburb in those cities to comply with local laws, as their place of work is their home office.<p>If employees never moved, this could be acceptable, but (rightly) they do.<p>How do USA companies (and I&#x27;m talking companies without dedicated legal teams) handle this massive compliance requirement?  I haven&#x27;t found a legal team yet who are savvy in this 100% remote work model and would appreciate any recommendations.
======
maxharris
_But in the USA it seems we have to produce unique contracts / employee
handbooks et al for every city_

I've been working remote in the US for the past five years, and I've never
heard of this. You don't have to do this at all.

